# Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte



## over|lord|94 (9. Juni 2012)

*Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Laut Acer Chairman J.T. Wang werden die kommenden Windows 8 Geräte im gleichen Preissegment wie die Konkurrenzprodukte von Apple wildern: 



> Geräte mit Windows 8 werden in den gleichen Preissegmenten wie  Apple-Produkte vertreten sein. Damit seien für den Start vor allem  “entwickelte Wirtschaftsräume” wie Nordamerika relevant, “wo die  Kaufkraft hoch ist”



Dies sei zu Erwarten gewesen, da die Hardwaremäßige Basis sich bereits jetzt schon sehr ähnlich sei.



> Die technische Basis nähert sich ohnehin an: Beobachter erwarten von  Apple etwa ein 15-Zoll-Modell mit Intels Ivy-Bridge-Prozessoren im Stil  des Macbook Air. Ivy Bridge ist auch die Plattform der Wahl für  Windows-8-Modelle, wie sie im September oder Oktober auf den Markt  kommen dürften - sobald Microsoft sein neues Betriebssystem vorgestellt  hat.



Das "Ziel" 2012 sei es, das Ultrabook (Gemeinschaftsarbeit von Intel und Microsoft) preislich an das Macbook Air anzupassen, welches ohnehin schon die Inspiration des Ultrabooks sei.



> Apples Macbook Air gilt als Inspiration für Intels und Microsofts  Ultrabook-Konzept. Allerdings hatte Intel von vornherein die Preiskarte  gespielt und 699 Dollar als Ziel genannt - deutlich weniger als Apples  in Deutschland ab 949 Euro erhältliches Leichtgewicht-Notebook. Dieses Ziel soll im Jahresverlauf 2012 erreicht werden



Quelle: Acer: Windows-8-Geräte werden auch nicht billiger als Apple-Produkte sein | Mobile | News | ZDNet.de

Steht Microsoft nun eine weitere Klage seitens Apple ins Haus?


----------



## Intelfan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

War ja zu erwarten das andere Hersteller früher oder später auf den Zug mit völlig überteuerter Hardware mit miesem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aufspringen. Apple hat es ja wie so oft vorgemacht, nun ziehen andere Hersteller nach. Ist ja nichts neues mehr..


----------



## KastenBier (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Microsoft kopiert Apples Preise, verklagt sie!


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Microsoft kopiert Apples Preise, verklagt sie!


M$ stellt keine Geräte her und die Hersteller werden die Preise verlangen die bezahlt werden.


----------



## zeomax (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Intelfan schrieb:


> War ja zu erwarten das andere Hersteller früher oder später auf den Zug mit völlig überteuerter Hardware mit miesem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aufspringen.



Aufspringen? Die meisten springen eher ab, weil sie dachten das man 500€ für ein Android Tab verlangen kann. Was natürlich mächtig in die Hose gegangen ist. Das wird auch MS merken.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Intelfan schrieb:


> War ja zu erwarten das andere Hersteller früher oder später auf den Zug mit völlig überteuerter Hardware mit miesem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aufspringen. Apple hat es ja wie so oft vorgemacht, nun ziehen andere Hersteller nach. Ist ja nichts neues mehr..


 
So ein Blödsinn! Hattest du schon mal ein iPad in der Hand? Offensichtlich nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht solch einen Käse labern!


----------



## Intelfan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn! Hattest du schon mal ein iPad in der Hand? Offensichtlich nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht solch einen Käse labern!



Glaub mir ich hatte schon genug Applegeräte in der Hand. Und habe sie längere Zeit benutzt. Ich verstehe absolut nicht, wieso manch einer so viel Geld dafür ausgibt. Daran ist absolut nichts besser oder schlechter als an anderen Geräten, die Bedienung ist Android in nichts überlegen. Also sag mir: Wofür wenn nicht für den Namen sollte man soviel Geld ausgeben?


----------



## Spone (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

also bei apple rechnern versteh ich es auch nicht, da bau ich mir lieber meinen rechner selber zusammen mit genau der hardware die ich will und komme deutlich günstiger weg
beim smartphone markt sieht es allerdings schon wieder anders aus, high-end androiden wie das one x oder s3 kosten auch bis zu 800€ daher finde ich die smartphonepreise auch nicht überteuert für das gebotene

davon abgesehen werden die preise eh schnell fallen da ms nicht so einen hype hat wie apple
das lumia800 hat zum release auch 500€ gekostet und man hat es nach kurzer zeit schon für unter 300€ bekommen bzw inzwischen sogar teilweise mit einem vertrag für effektive 240€
genauso wird es mit dem 600€ teuren lumia900 und auch kommenden win8 geräten sein, wenn die keiner für die überteuerten preise kauft müssen die mit den preisen runtergehen

ich freue mich definitiv auf die wp8 phones von nokia um endlich vom minidisplay meines lumia 800 wegzukommen und hoffe das auch einige gute tablets mit tastaturdock kommen um dann auch mein altes netbook in rente zu schicken


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

ich find die ganze entwicklung ja einfach nur bemerkenswert... alles fing mitso halben militär funkgeräten an (90er?) die später liebevoll als telefonzelle verschrien waren. zu groß, zu globig, bäh. die entwicklung ging hin zu kleinen handlichen geräten un nu? wern se wieder immer größer? lol

diese neuen dinger würden ja ned ma in meine hosentasche passen >< völlig unpraktisch wie ich finde :/ zudem viel zu teuer. son kleines ding da zum telefonieren un sms schreiben (das is für mich halt nen handy) das mehr kostet wie mein dicker computer? äääh, ne danke. un das seltsamste sind diese pads. wozu brauch man sowas? da muss man eh ne tasche mitschleppen, also kann man auch gleich nen (relativ gesehen) ordentlichen lappy nehmen. is doch völlig unhandlich sowas oO oder schleppt sich die jugend heut gern dumm un dusslig?

also ich mags klein, leicht, schlicht, funktional. und die heutigen dinger sind globig, ham kaum akku leistung (gewicht kann ich ned einschätzen), sehen zugegebener maßen gut aus und sin völlig überladen. dualcore? inet? wozu? xD als berufshandy vom betrieb gesponsert meinetwegen. aber als kiddy in der schule, unterwegs? wozu xD wenn ich dann hier scho immer so posts im foum lesen muss wird mir teils schlecht. "kann.grad.nich den lINK nachschauen und sRy,fuer,rechtschreibfehler.schreibe vom handy aus...". ahja. nutzloser rotz oder was? ^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Ich bin selber noch Schüler, und wohl einer der wenigen, die sich kein Smartphone antun.

Mich wollen immer wieder Leute dazu überreden - aber wenn ich sie frage, wozu ich mir eines holen sollte, bekomme ich als Antwort immer nur:
- Für Facebook
- zum zocken
- weils soo cool ist

SRSLY? 

Noch schöner sind dann die Geschichten, in denen meine Mitschüler erzählen, wie sie nachts nicht schlafen konnten weil sie ständig jemand angerufen hat.
Auf die Frage, wieso sie ihr Handy - pardon, "Smartphone" - nicht einfach ausschalten, kam dann meistens "Spinnst du, dann bekomm ich ja keine SMS mehr!"...

Oder man trifft sich zum Essen, und anstatt sich zu Unterhalten starren alle auf ihre kleinen Displays, verkünden höchstens noch, was der und die und jener wieder schlimmes auf Facebook gepostet haben.
Das sind die Momente, bei denen ich nur noch meinen Kopf gegen die nächstbeste Tischplatte schlagen und Smartphones nur noch Leuten mit einer sinnvollen Begrünung zur Verfügung stellen möchte.


----------



## fire2002de (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

ms wird sich wie schon mit ihren tollen mp3 Playern mit Apple vergleichen wollen und dicke auf die Schnauze fallen, ich kauf ja auch kein Honda und klebe nen Mercedes Stern vorne drauf -.- 
und für ne android Gurke würde ich sicherlich keine Apple preise zahlen xD


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2012)

fire2002de schrieb:
			
		

> ms wird sich wie schon mit ihren tollen mp3 Playern mit Apple vergleichen wollen und dicke auf die Schnauze fallen, ich kauf ja auch kein Honda und klebe nen Mercedes Stern vorne drauf -.-
> und für ne android Gurke würde ich sicherlich keine Apple preise zahlen xD



Bin auch auf dem Dampfer:
Die Apple Sachen sind Qualität wie ich finde. Sehe ich so wenn ich mal mein iPhone in die Hand nehme und von Kumpels so ein Galaxy oder irgendwas ( sind auch Top Geräte ) irgendwie finde ich so ein iPhone hochwertiger und sehr durchdacht. 
Ob irgendein Hersteller es sich langfristig leisten kann überteuerte Preise für Schrott oder Minderwertigkeit nehmen zu können ist ne andere Sache.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich bin selber noch Schüler, und wohl einer der wenigen, die sich kein Smartphone antun.
> 
> Mich wollen immer wieder Leute dazu überreden - aber wenn ich sie frage, wozu ich mir eines holen sollte, bekomme ich als Antwort immer nur:
> - Für Facebook
> ...


 
Ein Smartphone muss man nicht haben, jedoch sind ein paar Funktionen recht nützlich 
Die Facebook app ,würde ich nie und nimma auf ein Smartphone installieren. Schaut auch mal die ganzen Berechtigungen an, welches sich die FB-App einräumt!

Wie du schon sagtest, manche Leute wissen einfach nicht was ein maßvolle Nutzung ist. Das gleiche kann man aber auf faktische alles ummünzen 

Trotzdem finde ich ein Smarthphone als recht nützliches device.
Öffentliche Verkehrs-App,
Wenn man sich überwindet und ins Auto steigt, ersetzt es einem das NAVI
 Integrierter Mp3-Player
Mails checken...

Größter Kritikpunkt an jedem "Smartphone"
-Akkulaufzeit

Wenn man nur telefoniert, sein SMS-Pensum im Monat < 20 ist, dann tut es ein Steinzeithandy auch 
Am Abende schalte ich aus Prinzip mein Nexus S in den "Flugmodus"


----------



## svigo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



orca113 schrieb:


> Die Apple Sachen sind Qualität wie ich finde.



Finde die Ironie  die vermarkten das Qualitätsimage, haben aber keins
wenn ich mir anschaue wie mein Ipad nach einmaligen nicht wirklich hohem runter fallen aussieht und wie es bei anderen Herstellern völlig unbeschadet übersteht dann frage ich mich schon


----------



## 10203040 (11. Juni 2012)

fire2002de schrieb:


> ms wird sich wie schon mit ihren tollen mp3 Playern mit Apple vergleichen wollen und dicke auf die Schnauze fallen, ich kauf ja auch kein Honda und klebe nen Mercedes Stern vorne drauf -.-
> und für ne android Gurke würde ich sicherlich keine Apple preise zahlen xD


 
Du bist auch ne gurke:thumbdown:


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



svigo schrieb:


> Finde die Ironie  die vermarkten das Qualitätsimage, haben aber keins
> wenn ich mir anschaue wie mein Ipad nach einmaligen nicht wirklich hohem runter fallen aussieht und wie es bei anderen Herstellern völlig unbeschadet übersteht dann frage ich mich schon



Ach so. Du selber hast also schon bei gleicher Fallhöhe/-winkel andere Hersteller getestet, dass du so genau sagen kannst das diese Tablets einen solchen Fall unbeschadet überstehen......


----------



## BrainChecker (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Ich finde diese News äußerst gut !

1.) Wird dann nicht jeder Apple-Fanboy sagen bähh.....mein Tablet ist teuer....mein MAC-Book Air ist viel besser  Irgendwie gleicht sich dass dann ein wenig an.
2.) Wenn der Preis von Win8-Tablets "nur" auf iPad-Niveau liegt bin ich positiv überrascht
3.) Smartphones sind mir sowieso schnuppe...ich habe nicht mal ein Handy


----------



## Razilein (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach so. Du selber hast also schon bei gleicher Fallhöhe/-winkel andere Hersteller getestet, dass du so genau sagen kannst das diese Tablets einen solchen Fall unbeschadet überstehen......


 
THIS...

Mein iPad ist mir auch schon ein paar mal runtergefallen und hat gar nichts  Du hattest wahrscheinlich leider nur Pech.

Im Gegensatz habe ich schon von einigen Android Tablets gehört, die nicht runtergefallen sind und trotzdem nicht mehr gehen, sich ausschalten, langsam sind, Gespräche abbrechen, und sich die Käufer sowas wohl nie wieder antun ^^


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Razilein schrieb:


> THIS...
> 
> Mein iPad ist mir auch schon ein paar mal runtergefallen und hat gar nichts  Du hattest wahrscheinlich leider nur Pech.
> 
> Im Gegensatz habe ich schon von einigen Android Tablets gehört, die nicht runtergefallen sind und trotzdem nicht mehr gehen, sich ausschalten, langsam sind, Gespräche abbrechen, und sich die Käufer sowas wohl nie wieder antun ^^


 
Und ich habe schon von einigen gehört, dass sie sich wohl nie wieder Apple antun, obwohl das iPad funktioniert hat. 

Diese "ich habe gehört"-Argumente toppen mal wieder alles. 100pro findet man im Netz genausoviele Aussagen über das iPad.

Meiner Meinung nach sehen die Apple-Geräte nicht schlecht aus, reißen aber mindestens genauso schnell die Hufe hoch wie die entsprechende Konkurrenz (auch ohne runterzufallen). Letztendlich bleibt die Geschmacksfrage und iOS finde ich zum kotzen, weshalb ich meinen Bekannten in jedem Fall Android empfehlen würde.


----------



## Biohazard92 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich find die ganze entwicklung ja einfach nur bemerkenswert... alles fing mitso halben militär funkgeräten an (90er?) die später liebevoll als telefonzelle verschrien waren. zu groß, zu globig, bäh. die entwicklung ging hin zu kleinen handlichen geräten un nu? wern se wieder immer größer? lol
> 
> diese neuen dinger würden ja ned ma in meine hosentasche passen >< völlig unpraktisch wie ich finde :/ zudem viel zu teuer. son kleines ding da zum telefonieren un sms schreiben (das is für mich halt nen handy) das mehr kostet wie mein dicker computer? äääh, ne danke. un das seltsamste sind diese pads. wozu brauch man sowas? da muss man eh ne tasche mitschleppen, also kann man auch gleich nen (relativ gesehen) ordentlichen lappy nehmen. is doch völlig unhandlich sowas oO oder schleppt sich die jugend heut gern dumm un dusslig?
> 
> also ich mags klein, leicht, schlicht, funktional. und die heutigen dinger sind globig, ham kaum akku leistung (gewicht kann ich ned einschätzen), sehen zugegebener maßen gut aus und sin völlig überladen. dualcore? inet? wozu? xD als berufshandy vom betrieb gesponsert meinetwegen. aber als kiddy in der schule, unterwegs? wozu xD wenn ich dann hier scho immer so posts im foum lesen muss wird mir teils schlecht. "kann.grad.nich den lINK nachschauen und sRy,fuer,rechtschreibfehler.schreibe vom handy aus...". ahja. nutzloser rotz oder was? ^^


 
Ein Samsung Galaxy Nexus passt problemlos in jede Hosentasche und macht sich daran kaum bemerkbar.
Das ist ein Handy, ja, heutzutage gibt es aber Smartphones, damit kann ich deutlich mehr machen als SMS schreiben und MP3 hören, hat effektiv 400 Euro gekostet also auch nicht mehr als ein dicker Computer.
Wozu man das brauch? Sie haben eine sehr lange Akkulaufzeit, sind leicht, für Unterwegs einfach praktischer als Notebooks, wenn man viel im Zug sitzt (oder auch in der Berufsschule) und eben viel Internet konsumiert. Ich brauche allerdings auch kein Tablet, solange ich mein Smartphone habe.
Wozu man einen Dual-Core braucht? Die Frage stellst du nicht ernsthaft oder. Achja, ich vergaß, mehr als SMS schreibst du ja nicht. Dann erübrigt sich auch deine Frage wozu man unterwegs Internet braucht...

Wenn ich deinen Post lesen muss, wird mir auch schlecht, von Groß- und Kleinschreibung hast du auch noch nichts gehört und das obwohl du vom PC aus schreibst, jeder meiner Posts vom Smartphone sieht besser aus als deiner.


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Ein Samsung Galaxy Nexus passt problemlos in jede Hosentasche und macht sich daran kaum bemerkbar.
> Das  ist ein Handy, ja, heutzutage gibt es aber Smartphones, damit kann ich  deutlich mehr machen als SMS schreiben und MP3 hören, hat effektiv 400  Euro gekostet also auch nicht mehr als ein dicker Computer.
> Wozu man  das brauch? Sie haben eine sehr lange Akkulaufzeit, sind leicht, für  Unterwegs einfach praktischer als Notebooks, wenn man viel im Zug sitzt  (oder auch in der Berufsschule) und eben viel Internet konsumiert. Ich  brauche allerdings auch kein Tablet, solange ich mein Smartphone habe.
> Wozu  man einen Dual-Core braucht? Die Frage stellst du nicht ernsthaft oder.  Achja, ich vergaß, mehr als SMS schreibst du ja nicht. Dann erübrigt  sich auch deine Frage wozu man unterwegs Internet braucht...
> ...


 

Finde Smartphones auch besser als Handys. Hat mir schon unzählige Male die Stunden versüßt und ist auch ansonsten viel praktischer (Internet, im Laden Kochrezepte suchen, schnell was nachschlagen im dictionary; Route und Maps unterwegs haben; ab und zu das eine oder andere Spiel; Schnappschüsse mit der eingebauten Cam + Veröffentlichung; uvm.)


----------



## Biohazard92 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Pics or didn't happen.


 
xD Okay hab es editiert... sorry


----------



## Buzzz (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Biohazard lies dir doch nochmal seinen Quote durch dann verstehst du es evtl


----------



## Biohazard92 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Buzzz schrieb:


> Biohazard lies dir doch nochmal seinen Quote durch dann verstehst du es evtl


 
Okay Hodentasche xD... sorry hab es editiert ^^ Danke dir.


----------



## Razilein (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Ich verkauf die Dinger. Und spreche von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit Kunden. Einen unzufriedenen Apple Kunden musst du deutlich länger suchen, das ist Fakt. Und die Leute, die unbedingt ein Android Tablet wollten, sind zum großteil schon wieder auf der Matte gestanden und haben erzählt wie schlecht die Dinger sind...

Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, zeigt aber trotzdem einen Trend, oder etwa nicht?

Apple Kunden kommen dagegen nicht um sich zu beschweren, sondern um Zubehör zu kaufen oder sich die neue Generation zu holen.

Und wenn ich so verglieche wie viele Android Geräte aktuell zur Rep kommen und wie viele Apple, dann spricht das schon eindeutig für die Qualität die man da bekommt.


----------



## beercarrier (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

bin kein fan von apple, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
und ms und intel können das trotzdem vergessen, weil sie einfach nicht das komplett(ich bin nicht so schlau)paket von apple haben, es gibt alternativen, beide firmen firmen bieten für ihre produkte ja auch andere möglichkeiten bezugsquellen, eben eine ganz andere infrasturktur. vlt hätten sie ne chance wenn es ms nur für ultrabooks gibt, ne eher nicht. die leute die sich grundsätzlich überfordert fühlen werden auch weiterhin zu apple greifen, vor allem wenn beides in etwa gleich teuer ist, um wirklich in dem bereich durchzustarten müssen sie besser oder billiger sein, kann mir einer erklären wo sie überhaupt besser sein wollen nachdem sie jetzt noch nicht einmal mehr günstiger sein wollen?


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Razilein schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht repräsentativ, zeigt aber trotzdem einen Trend, oder etwa nicht?





Razilein schrieb:


> Und wenn ich so verglieche wie viele Android Geräte aktuell zur Rep kommen und wie viele Apple, dann spricht das schon eindeutig für die Qualität die man da bekommt.


 
Wenn du das so sagst, muss ich das wohl glauben. Ich kann jetzt nicht nachprüfen, da ich keine Statistik finde, die deine Aussage belegt und du auch keine Beweise dazu anführst. Alles was ich sagen kann ist, dass wenn ein iPhone oder iPad runterfällt und das Glas springt, es kaputt ist. Da helfen mir Aussagen wie "Das ist Qualität und viel robuster" nicht viel, wenn es am Ende genauso kaputt ist wie ein Androidgerät welches ebenfalls aus der Höhe heruntergefallen ist. 

Ich weiß jetzt außerdem nicht, ob du da nur Tablets zählst oder Smartphones ebenfalls, daraus kann man auch Rückschlüsse über die "Reparaturhäufigkeit" ziehen. Denn Apple liegt zwar im Tablet-Markt mit über 60% noch vorne, ist im Smartphonemarkt aber schon weit hinter Android zurückgefallen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinen Post lesen muss, wird mir auch schlecht, von Groß- und Kleinschreibung hast du auch noch nichts gehört und das obwohl du vom PC aus schreibst, jeder meiner Posts vom Smartphone sieht besser aus als deiner.


 das hat nix mit unfähigkeit zu tun, bin schlicht zu faul dazu. das hier is kein bewerbungsschreiben sondern ein forum. und lesen kann mans auch ohne groß/klein schreibung. da finf ich ne schlimme rechtschreibung deutlich härter...

und "kann mehr wie sms und mp3 spielen..." <-  wofür is ein handy da? oder smartphone meinetwegen. das ist ein telefon und kein radio! telefoniert eigentlich überhaupt noch wer mit den dingern? oder sin das nur noch mini lappies zum spielen unterwegs? ich habe ja nix gegen die idee eines smartphones an sich. es erweitert das telefon zum kommunikationsgerät. aber ich sehe den verwendungszweck eher auf arbeit, wenn man geschäftlich unterwegs is und hier auch vollen zugriff auf die firmenkommunikation benötigt - ganz sicher aber nich unter der schulbank um dem lümmel von der letzten bank die schwere zeit in der schule zu erleichtern ><

wenn man die ganzen argumente hier immer ließt, dass einem das die zeit im zug ned so langweilig erscheinen lässt... seid ihr alle verkehrspendler durch europa? wenn überhaupt wirds wohl mal der schulweg von ner 4tel oder halben stunde sein, un die überlebt man doch auch ma ohne facebook/internet oder? und die frage nach dem 2kerner war schon ernst gemeint. man surft doch mit den dingern nur un dafür langt nen einkerner doch locker oO dazu hat mein rechner von 2001 noch gelangt un das war ganz sicher keine mehrkerner


----------



## beercarrier (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das hat nix mit unfähigkeit zu tun, bin schlicht zu faul dazu. das hier is kein bewerbungsschreiben sondern ein forum. und lesen kann mans auch ohne groß/klein schreibung. da finf ich ne schlimme rechtschreibung deutlich härter...
> 
> und "kann mehr wie sms und mp3 spielen..." <-  wofür is ein handy da? oder smartphone meinetwegen. das ist ein telefon und kein radio! telefoniert eigentlich überhaupt noch wer mit den dingern? oder sin das nur noch mini lappies zum spielen unterwegs? ich habe ja nix gegen die idee eines smartphones an sich. es erweitert das telefon zum kommunikationsgerät. aber ich sehe den verwendungszweck eher auf arbeit, wenn man geschäftlich unterwegs is und hier auch vollen zugriff auf die firmenkommunikation benötigt - ganz sicher aber nich unter der schulbank um dem lümmel von der letzten bank die schwere zeit in der schule zu erleichtern ><
> 
> wenn man die ganzen argumente hier immer ließt, dass einem das die zeit im zug ned so langweilig erscheinen lässt... seid ihr alle verkehrspendler durch europa? wenn überhaupt wirds wohl mal der schulweg von ner 4tel oder halben stunde sein, un die überlebt man doch auch ma ohne facebook/internet oder? und die frage nach dem 2kerner war schon ernst gemeint. man surft doch mit den dingern nur un dafür langt nen einkerner doch locker oO dazu hat mein rechner von 2001 noch gelangt un das war ganz sicher keine mehrkerner



ich les auch gerne bücher, aber ok es ist spielzeug, aber spielzeug das deutlichen mehrwert hat z.b. das navigationssystem, ich brauchs nicht oft aber wenns ich es brauch wär ich ohne aufgeschmissen, für die arbeit ist es auch nicht schlecht so ein teil zu haben, da gehts grundsätzlich aber auch ohne. im endeffekt sind das heute lappies, eben mit einer eingeschränkten tastatur und der bildschirm macht eben auch nicht so viel her. es braucht halt noch zeit (neue technologie), aber bei den ersten autos war auch klar das man mit einem pferd besser weg kommt.


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

wie gesagt, wenn mans brauch is das ne super sache. is ja au ned so das die dinger wie rotz aussehen ^^ aber die meisten kaufens ja ned, weil sies brauchen, sondern wegen schulischem gruppenzwang. un das find ich einfach ätzend :/

wie hier schon einer anmerkte, das die gründe für die anschaffung einfach nur geil sin "für facebook"  als elternteil will man seinem sprössling ne möglichkeit geben, sich mit mir in verbindung setzen zu können, doch aber ned, damit die in der schule nur auf das ding glotzen un nix lernen. kA wie das heut in der schule läuft, aber nen smartphone verbot während des unterrichts würde mich wundern ^^


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das hat nix mit unfähigkeit zu tun, bin schlicht zu faul dazu. das hier is kein bewerbungsschreiben sondern ein forum. und lesen kann mans auch ohne groß/klein schreibung. da finf ich ne schlimme rechtschreibung deutlich härter...
> 
> und "kann mehr wie sms und mp3 spielen..." <-  wofür is ein handy da? oder smartphone meinetwegen. das ist ein telefon und kein radio! telefoniert eigentlich überhaupt noch wer mit den dingern? oder sin das nur noch mini lappies zum spielen unterwegs? ich habe ja nix gegen die idee eines smartphones an sich. es erweitert das telefon zum kommunikationsgerät. aber ich sehe den verwendungszweck eher auf arbeit, wenn man geschäftlich unterwegs is und hier auch vollen zugriff auf die firmenkommunikation benötigt - ganz sicher aber nich unter der schulbank um dem lümmel von der letzten bank die schwere zeit in der schule zu erleichtern ><
> 
> wenn man die ganzen argumente hier immer ließt, dass einem das die zeit im zug ned so langweilig erscheinen lässt... seid ihr alle verkehrspendler durch europa? wenn überhaupt wirds wohl mal der schulweg von ner 4tel oder halben stunde sein, un die überlebt man doch auch ma ohne facebook/internet oder? und die frage nach dem 2kerner war schon ernst gemeint. man surft doch mit den dingern nur un dafür langt nen einkerner doch locker oO dazu hat mein rechner von 2001 noch gelangt un das war ganz sicher keine mehrkerner



Handy ist nicht Smartphone. Ein Handy ist zum Telefonieren und SMSen da, ein Smartphone für mehr. Ein Smartphone erfüllt neben telefonieren und Nachrichten verschicken noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer wichtiger Funktionen, die nunmal auch das Surfen, Spielen, Fotografieren, Navigieren aber auch Synchronisieren mit anderen Geräten einschließen.

Daher brauchst du den Smartphones im privaten Bereich nicht die Existenzberechtigung absprechen. Wenn du keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen oder den Mehrwehrt eines solchen Gerätes nicht erfassen kannst, bleib eben bei dem guten alten Nokia 3310 und lass uns die besseren Geräte. Hat zwar auch ein Spiel drauf aber ich hoffe mal, das stört dich nicht allzu sehr.

Auf die Diskussion mit dem Dual-Core gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein, ich sage nur ARM <> x86, Tellerrand und willkommen im 21.Jh.

Du hast eindeutig das falsche Forum erwischt.


----------



## beercarrier (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

also meine eltern hätten das erstens nicht bezahlt, zweitens nicht zugelassen das ichs mir von meinem konfirmationsgeld kaufe, 3. muss man ja am ende des monats noch die rechnung zahlen, also ich weiß gar net wie das als schüler gehn soll, außer die kriegen 100-200€ taschengeld, hmm weiß net wieviel man heute so taschengeld bekommt, bei mir war das noch sehr viel weniger und das selbst in dm, ansonsten gehn ja schon weit über 50% nur für die handyrechnung drauf. oder sie gehn in der freizeit arbeiten dann find ichs nicht schlecht besser als sie versaufen ihren verdienst. hab noch keine kinder aber hätt ich welche und die kämen zu mir und wollten das ich das zahle wär der witz des tages schon mal gerissen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das hat nix mit unfähigkeit zu tun, bin schlicht zu faul dazu. das hier is kein bewerbungsschreiben sondern ein forum. und lesen kann mans auch ohne groß/klein schreibung. da finf ich ne schlimme rechtschreibung deutlich härter...
> 
> und "kann mehr wie sms und mp3 spielen..." <-  wofür is ein handy da? oder smartphone meinetwegen. das ist ein telefon und kein radio! telefoniert eigentlich überhaupt noch wer mit den dingern? oder sin das nur noch mini lappies zum spielen unterwegs? ich habe ja nix gegen die idee eines smartphones an sich. es erweitert das telefon zum kommunikationsgerät. aber ich sehe den verwendungszweck eher auf arbeit, wenn man geschäftlich unterwegs is und hier auch vollen zugriff auf die firmenkommunikation benötigt - ganz sicher aber nich unter der schulbank um dem lümmel von der letzten bank die schwere zeit in der schule zu erleichtern ><
> 
> wenn man die ganzen argumente hier immer ließt, dass einem das die zeit im zug ned so langweilig erscheinen lässt... seid ihr alle verkehrspendler durch europa? wenn überhaupt wirds wohl mal der schulweg von ner 4tel oder halben stunde sein, un die überlebt man doch auch ma ohne facebook/internet oder? und die frage nach dem 2kerner war schon ernst gemeint. man surft doch mit den dingern nur un dafür langt nen einkerner doch locker oO dazu hat mein rechner von 2001 noch gelangt un das war ganz sicher keine mehrkerner


 
So, da haben wir es, das Problem ist der Mensch, nicht die Technik, ich bin auch am Smartphone nicht faul, schreibe ordentlich, du am PC bist faul, schreibst ohne Shift-Taste. Der Faktor Mensch ist auch Schuld wenn die Rechtschreibung schlecht ist, Smartphones korrigieren auch noch viele häufige Vertipper, demnach ist dein Punkt



DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn ich dann hier scho immer so posts im foum lesen muss wird mir teils schlecht. "kann.grad.nich den lINK nachschauen und sRy,fuer,rechtschreibfehler.schreibe vom handy aus...". ahja. nutzloser rotz oder was? ^^


 
an den Autor gekoppelt, egal wo er schreibt, bist ja das beste Beispiel dafür.

Nein ein Smartphone ist mehr als ein Telefon, ein Taschenrechner ist ein Taschenrechner wenn er nur rechnen kann, ein Telefon ist ein Telefon wenn man damit nur telefonieren kann (z.B. Festnetztelefone) ein Smartphone unterscheidet sich von einem Handy, welches auch Fotografie beherrscht und als Musikplayer fungiert, durch die Art der Bedienung und den Umfang der Funktionalität und Erweiterbarkeit, anstelle von einem alten Nokia Handy welches man um genau nichts erweitern konnte und nur auf das, was es ursprünglich kann, beschränkt war, kann ein Smartphone dazulernen, durch Apps, durch Mods, durch CustomROMs.

Du verstehst es auch nicht, Schüler nutzen ihr Smartphone während der Fahrt zur Schule, während den Pausen, während den Einzel/Gruppenarbeiten zur Informationsbeschaffung, während der Heimfahrt etc.

Früher habe ich noch GameBoy Color und Pokemon in den Schulpausen teilweise gespielt, natürlich nicht nur das, aber jetzt muss ich keinen GameBoy mehr mitnehmen, auch keinen MP3-Player und keine Kamera, nicht mal mehr einen USB-Stick, wenn der Schulproxy es mal wieder nicht erlaubt einen Internetdienst oder Mailanbieter zu nutzen um einem Klassenkameraden eine Datei zu senden, oder das Schulnetz einfach gerade nicht verfügbar ist, kann ich trotzdem noch  im Internet alles machen was ich brauche, ich habe alles in einem Gerät. Sehr smart oder nicht?

Mein Ausbildungsplatz liegt 20km von mir entfernt und ich muss mit dem Bus 2x umsteigen um dorthin zugelangen, das sind jeweils 2 Stunden jeden Tag, 4x die Woche, + einen Tag Berufsschule, also umgerechnet 9 Stunden jede Werktagswoche. Es macht schon Sinn die tägliche Zeit Internetforen, Seiten wie 9gag/ibash und so einen Kram in diese Zeit zu packen, damit man zuhause damit schon gesättigt ist.

Dein PC damals surfte auf Internetseiten deren Komplexität in Sachen Flash-Inhalten und Menge an Bildern/Javascript nicht an das heranreicht, was heutzutage von Browsern verlangt wird darszustellen, dein PC damals war in Sachen Multitasking auch sicher nicht so flexibel wie mein Handy heute, auch die Startzeit von Programmen (Apps) war damals sicher höher, wenn ich schon sehe wie lange es heutzutage auf Mittelmäßigen Rechnern noch dauert einen Browser zu öffnen und mit vielen Tabs zu arbeiten. Wie viel RAM belegt ein heutiger Browser mit ein paar Tabs? Ein paar Hundert? Viel Spaß mit deinem 2001 PC wenn du währenddessen noch andere Dinge im Hintergrund erledigst.

Zumal es sinnvoll ist einen Mehrkerner zu haben, bei dem einzelne Kerne weniger Strom verbrauchen als ein Einkerner der sich nur heruntertakten kann, so kann man die Rechenleistung und den Stromverbrauch sinnvoller regulieren. Reicht das als Erklärung?



PS: Falls du mir darauf noch antworten magst, sehr gerne, aber besser als PN, sonst spammen wir hier noch alles voll


----------



## DarkMo (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

wie ichs bereits mehrmals sagte: ich will die sinnhaftigkeit der geräte ja nich schmälern. mMn brauchen aber gefühlte 90% der besitzer son ding schlicht und ergreifend nich ^^ ich sag ja auch ned, das lkw's unnütz wären, aber für nen single in der großstadt is das sicher nich die beste wahl


----------



## Biohazard92 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wie ichs bereits mehrmals sagte: ich will die sinnhaftigkeit der geräte ja nich schmälern. mMn brauchen aber gefühlte 90% der besitzer son ding schlicht und ergreifend nich ^^ ich sag ja auch ned, das lkw's unnütz wären, aber für nen single in der großstadt is das sicher nich die beste wahl


 
Man brauch auch keinen Fernseher, trotzdem hat jeder einen. Man isst auch Lebensmittel die man nicht zum Überleben braucht und fährt in Urlaub, obwohl man auch zuhause bleiben könnte. Du hast auch einen Gamerrechner, wozu, wer braucht schon hohe Details bei Videospielen, wer braucht generell Videospiele?

Verstehst du warum es unsinnig ist zu fragen warum andere etwas haben, was sie deiner Meinung nach nicht brauchen? Das ist Vergnügen, Luxus oder einfach nur Bequemlichkeit.

Erst wenn man selbst eines besitzt und nutzt, will man einfach nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## fire2002de (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Du solltest aber auch nicht vergessen, viele lernen erst mal mit einem pad umzugehen wenn sie eines haben. 
vorher hast du ja nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung was du damit alles anstellen kannst.

ms wird am ende es genauso machen wie Android, günstige Geräte als alternativ anbieten. dann gibt es auch endlich Auswahl im "günstigem" Sektor. 
damit ist Google´s Android spalte bis jetzt ziemlich gut gefahren, würde ich mal behaupten.

@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/13314-svigo.htmlsvigo
Androidgeräte kannste mit Panzer drüber rollen da passiert in deiner Welt natürlich nichts...

mein ipad is vom Tisch gefallen und es is nur ne kleine schramme... also ka wo du deine Geschichte her hast.


----------



## MG42 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Ohne meine Naviapp finde ich meinen Hintern nicht mehr  .

Man braucht nur sein eigenes Hirn, Verstand und Phantasie... mehr nicht, ABER wenn das Hirn von irgendwelchen Reizen abhängig ist, .
Also Leute, euch Heinis sollte man mal irgendwo am Arsch der Welt aussetzen, und dann findet mal den Weg zurück in die Zivilisation, die Smartphones un den ganzen Mist dürft ihr mitnehmen, und soviele Reserveakkus wie ihr tragen könnt, früher oder später steht ihr ohne da (Defekt, Beschädigung Verschleiß etc...), UND DANN ???????

@ Topic: Na Und? Sollen doch Apple ein paar Kunden abgegrast werden, Apple hat sich doch von der ganzen Schar der gewöhnlichen Herstellerschar abgesetzt und genießt mittlerweile einen Sonderstatus, Taschentuch <-> Tempo...
Mit Windows 8 könnte das sogar stimmen, was bei Apple das Produkt so teuer mach ist eben die Marke, bei den freien PCs ists der Preis des neuen WinOS.


----------



## FrozenLayer (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



MG42 schrieb:


> Ohne meine Naviapp finde ich meinen Hintern nicht mehr  .
> 
> Man braucht nur sein eigenes Hirn, Verstand und Phantasie... mehr nicht, ABER wenn das Hirn von irgendwelchen Reizen abhängig ist, .
> Also Leute, euch Heinis sollte man mal irgendwo am Arsch der Welt aussetzen, und dann findet mal den Weg zurück in die Zivilisation, die Smartphones un den ganzen Mist dürft ihr mitnehmen, und soviele Reserveakkus wie ihr tragen könnt, früher oder später steht ihr ohne da (Defekt, Beschädigung Verschleiß etc...), UND DANN ???????
> ...


 
Wir haben mit unserer doofen Naviapp wenigstens eine Chance, in die Zivilisation zurückzufinden. Du mit deiner Phantasie bist da deutlich schlechter dran (Um mal bei deinem merkwürdigen Argument gegen Smartphones zu bleiben) xD


----------



## Trickmov (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Ich persönlich finde auch keinerlei sinnvollen Nutzen in Smartphones oder Tablets.

Man kann das drehen und wenden, wie man will, der Tagesablauf des durchschnittlichen Menschen dreht sich um drei Hauptteile:

1. Freizeit
2. Arbeit/Schule
3. Weg zwischen 1. und 2.

bei 1. lässt sich feststellen, dass der Mensch sich dann meistens an  Stellen befindet, an denen er entweder einen richtigen PC/Fernseher zur  Verfügung hat, oder aufgrund der Situation das Smartphone/Pad nicht  benutzt (z.B. bei Gruppentreffen oder Kino oder sonstigen  Freizeitaktivitäten)

bei 2. lässt sich feststellen, dass berufstätige Menschen normalerweise  so ein Gerät während der Arbeit nicht nutzen dürfen und dass sie  meistens im Büro einen richtigen Computer stehen haben, der diese Dinge  viel besser erledigen kann. Ausnahme hiervon dürften Berufe sein, in  denen der Berufstätige ständig unterwegs ist...

bei 3. lässt sich feststellen, dass Autofahrer während der Fahrt das  Gerät weder nutzen können noch dürfen. Autofahrer sind im Laufe der  Zeit aber die allermeisten - wir gehen ja nicht ewig zur Schule/Studium  oder sind Bus/Bahnfahrer, weil uns das so viel Spass macht. Nutzen als  Navigationsgerät erübrigt sich da auch, da ja schließlich die  allermeisten neueren Fahrzeuge so etwas von vorneherein eingebaut haben.


Im Resultat kann ich feststellen, dass ich entweder Situationen habe, in  denen andere Geräte die benutzten Funktionen besser erfüllen können  oder Situationen, die altersmäßig stark auf die Jugendzeit beschränkt  sind. Zudem kann man feststellen, dass der Nutzen als Statussymbol sich  im Laufe der Jahre auch stark abnutzt - es macht einfach keinen Sinn  mehr, wenn man als 30, 40, 50 oder 60 jähriger noch versucht, anderen  vorzumachen, um wieviel besser man denn eigentlich ist, weil man sich  dieses Statussymbol leistet und der andere nicht. Es gibt einfach viel  wichtigere Dinge im Leben, als sich mit anderen zu vergleichen -  zumindest hat man nicht wirklich Freude im Leben, solange man sein Glück  davon abhängig macht, um wieviel besser man denn scheinbar als jemand  anders ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Trickmov schrieb:


> 1. Freizeit.......bei 1. lässt sich feststellen, dass der Mensch sich dann meistens an  Stellen befindet, an denen er entweder einen richtigen PC/Fernseher zur  Verfügung hat....



Das stimmt. Trotzdem ist es einfach gemütlich sich zuhause mit Tablet oder Smartphone auf die Couch zu setzen, E-Mails abzurufen, die Newsfeeds des Tages zu lesen oder einfach nur zu surfen. Das ist mit einem "richtigen" PC (Notebook) nicht mal ansatzweise so komfortabel.



> oder aufgrund der Situation das Smartphone/Pad nicht  benutzt (z.B. bei Gruppentreffen oder Kino oder sonstigen  Freizeitaktivitäten)



Speziell bei Gruppentreffen hat sich mein Smartphone ein ums andere Mal bewährt. So wie z.B. gestern in der Kneipe um sich noch mal die EM-Ergebnisse und -Tabellen online zu vergegenwärtigen.



> 2. Arbeit/Schule.....bei 2. lässt sich feststellen, dass berufstätige Menschen normalerweise so ein Gerät während der Arbeit nicht nutzen dürfen



Das lässt sich so allgemein nicht sagen. Manche dürfen sie auf der Arbeit nutzen, manche nicht.



> Ausnahme hiervon dürften Berufe sein, in denen der Berufstätige ständig unterwegs ist...



Auch das lässt sich so allgemein nicht sagen. Es gibt genügend Berufe, in denen man nicht in einem klassischen Büro arbeitet d.h. es gibt mehr als genug Ausnahmen, nicht nur wenn man viel unterwegs ist. Außerdem hat man in jedem Beruf auch Pausen in denen man sein Smartphone nutzen kann/darf.



> Nutzen als Navigationsgerät erübrigt sich da auch, da ja schließlich die allermeisten neueren Fahrzeuge so etwas von vorneherein eingebaut haben.



Das stimmt so nicht. Serienmäßige Navigationsgeräte finden sich eben nicht bei den allermeisten neueren Fahrzeugen, da das immer auch eine Preisfrage ist und es viele Leute gibt, die sich das einfach nicht leisten können/wollen.


Du stellst in den von dir genannten drei Punkten eine Verallgemeinerung nach der anderen auf, die so einfach nicht richtig sind.


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Trickmov schrieb:


> bei 1. lässt sich feststellen, dass der Mensch sich dann meistens an  Stellen befindet, an denen er entweder einen richtigen PC/Fernseher zur  Verfügung hat, oder aufgrund der Situation das Smartphone/Pad nicht  benutzt (z.B. bei Gruppentreffen oder Kino oder sonstigen  Freizeitaktivitäten)


Oder mal wandert, oder mal einkauft, oder mal gemütlich auf der Couch liegt und surft, oder einfach nur in einer fremden Stadt/Land/was weiß ich ist und wissen will, wo es was gibt und wie man dorthin findet. Oder eben doch mit der Bahn fährt und Musik hören will. Oder unterwegs E-Mails einsehen möchte, die u.U. sehr wichtig sind. Oder etwas in Foto/Video festhalten will und das Smartphone viel schneller zur Hand ist als jede Kamera. Oder von überall auf der Welt kommunizieren möchte. 

Brauchst du noch mehr Beispiele, wofür ausschließlich das Smartphone geeignet ist? 



Trickmov schrieb:


> bei 2. lässt sich feststellen, dass berufstätige Menschen normalerweise  so ein Gerät während der Arbeit nicht nutzen dürfen und dass sie  meistens im Büro einen richtigen Computer stehen haben, der diese Dinge  viel besser erledigen kann. Ausnahme hiervon dürften Berufe sein, in  denen der Berufstätige ständig unterwegs ist...


Nicht jeder hat einen Bürojob, darüber hinaus gibt es auch Leute, die uneingeschränkt erreichbar sein wollen, wenn sie im Auftrag der Firma unterwegs sind. Das schließt den E-Mailverkehr ein.



Trickmov schrieb:


> bei 3. lässt sich feststellen, dass Autofahrer während der Fahrt das  Gerät weder nutzen können noch dürfen. Autofahrer sind im Laufe der  Zeit aber die allermeisten - wir gehen ja nicht ewig zur Schule/Studium  oder sind Bus/Bahnfahrer, weil uns das so viel Spass macht. Nutzen als  Navigationsgerät erübrigt sich da auch, da ja schließlich die  allermeisten neueren Fahrzeuge so etwas von vorneherein eingebaut haben.


Der Trend geht in Richtung öffentliche Verkehsmittel (v.a. bei Studenten), da Autos langsam unbezahlbar werden. Außer natürlich die letzten Huddeln, was uns zum nächsten Problem bringt: Mag sein, dass die meisten neuesten Autos Navis eingebaut haben, aber das ist eine absolute Minderheit auf den Straßen. Außerdem hilft dir ein eingebautes Navi außerhalb des Autos überhaupt nicht weiter, ist mit anderen Worten also total unpraktisch.




Trickmov schrieb:


> Im Resultat kann ich feststellen, dass ich entweder Situationen habe, in  denen andere Geräte die benutzten Funktionen besser erfüllen können  oder Situationen, die altersmäßig stark auf die Jugendzeit beschränkt  sind. Zudem kann man feststellen, dass der Nutzen als Statussymbol sich  im Laufe der Jahre auch stark abnutzt - es macht einfach keinen Sinn  mehr, wenn man als 30, 40, 50 oder 60 jähriger noch versucht, anderen  vorzumachen, um wieviel besser man denn eigentlich ist, weil man sich  dieses Statussymbol leistet und der andere nicht. Es gibt einfach viel  wichtigere Dinge im Leben, als sich mit anderen zu vergleichen -  zumindest hat man nicht wirklich Freude im Leben, solange man sein Glück  davon abhängig macht, um wieviel besser man denn scheinbar als jemand  anders ist.



 Mit dem Statussymbol hast du natürlich Recht. Aber sind Smartphones noch Statussymbole? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Jeder hat eins, weil sie einfach nur verdammt praktisch sind und den Alltag erleichtern und angenehmer gestalten.

Ich finde, du gehst da zu sehr von dir selbst aus. Mag sein, dass du  keinen Nutzen bei einem solchen Gerät hast, viele andere aber schon und mit Statussymbolen hat das (aus meiner Sicht) wenig zu tun. ;D


----------



## Trickmov (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*

Gut ok, ich bin etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen - meine Kritik bezog sich vor allem auf Pads, deren Nutzen sich für mich beim besten Willen nicht erschließen will - vielleicht noch, wenn man Vielleser ist und ein Kindle besitzt, für die anderen Tätigkeiten eher nicht... für vieles einfach zu unkomfortabel (Texteingabe, etc. ). Also für Leute, die viel unterwegs sind (egal ob beruflich oder während des Studiums) kann ich in begrenzter Weise den Nutzen eines Smartphones erkennen - ich persönlich gehöre glücklicherweise nicht zu den Leuten, die ständig auf dem Sprung sind.

Bei der Berufstätigkeit ist doch eher so, dass wenn der Chef es erlaubt, dass er dann doch zumindest erwartet, dass die Arbeit nicht darunter leidet, was die eigentliche Zeitspanne der privaten Nutzung extrem einschränkt. Pausen werden normalerweise zur Nahrungsaufnahme genutzt und nicht für andere Dinge.

Allgemein gesagt gehe ich tatsächlich ziemlich stark von mir selber aus... ich bin zwar selber stark technik-affin, besitze aber weder Smartphone noch Pad, weil ich es einfach nicht benötige. Ich kann mir also gut vorstellen, dass viele Leute, die nicht so technik-affin sind, noch viel weniger Nutzen in solchen Geräten finden, als ich das tue.


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Laut Acer Windows 8 Geräte in der gleichen Preisklasse wie Appleprodukte*



Trickmov schrieb:


> Ich kann mir also gut vorstellen, dass viele Leute, die nicht so technik-affin sind, noch viel weniger Nutzen in solchen Geräten finden, als ich das tue.


 
Ja, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Da wird das Gerät dann höchstwahrscheinlich, nur zum spielen und SMS schreiben benutzt obwohl es so viel mehr kann. Naja, muss halt jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. ^^


----------

